# Horse Tosses Head While Eating



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm
Check the hay for dust or anything that might smell funny?
Check the hay for thistles or thorns that might be stabbing him?

Check his nose and mouth?

That's all I can think of
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RustyBucket (Nov 24, 2012)

His hay is a nice, clean hay. No dust. Didn't really think to check his nose. I'll have to do that, thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RustyBucket (Nov 24, 2012)

Checked in his mouth as best as I could and didn't see anything. 

Checked in his nostrils and didn't see anything. 

He didn't really like his ears touched which isn't unusual so I don't think it's ear mites or anything like that. 

I manipulated his poll and jaw without feeling any stiffness. 

I saw him eating some leaves on the ground with no problems. It's only when he eats this hay. I dug through a whole bale of hay and didn't find anything out of the ordinary. He has had this exact same batch of hay on and off all winter without any head tossing so I'm kind of at a loss here...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

